# anyone else have tranny problems in there silverado?



## bigearl (Jun 11, 2007)

The transmission in my 06 3500 with 59000 miles on it has been cooked.:yow!: Has anyone else had this problem with there chevy's? I guess I dont understand why a transmission with less than 60 thousand on it has burnt up the trans. I am not knocking the product I just dont understand, probably because I now have to scramble during the the busiest winter in a long time. Just looking for guidance to see if this has happened to anyone else?


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

I had a company truck, GMC 2500 a few years back that cooked the tranny at about 17,000 miles. I was driving along making sales calls out west and all of a sudden the truck made a clunk noise. I pulled into a GM dealer and they determined that the torque convertor was going out but unfortunately they did not have a qualified mechanic there (really small town in Montana) that could work on the truck.

The dealer suggested that I try and make it to the next town, 40+ miles away as they did have mechanics that could deal with the situation. When I pulled into this dealer's lot the truck died.

They pulled the tranny cover off and the unit was cooked. A week plus later I got the truck back with the new convertor and tranny.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Gasser with 6L90 or whatever? I've heard of a few that where smoking the converters. One was is a buddys Denalli and the other 2 were in pickups


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

That sucks Earl. Our 98 GMC thta we sold Cet still had the original tranny with 170k and it plowed and got coffee since new.


----------



## bigearl (Jun 11, 2007)

JD Dave;698933 said:


> That sucks Earl. Our 98 GMC thta we sold Cet still had the original tranny with 170k and it plowed and got coffee since new.


It does suck. Luckaly there is a good bunch of guys around me that are helping me out until I get my truck back. I will get the truck back tuesday afternoon or wednesday morning.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

bigearl;698941 said:


> It does suck. Luckaly there is a good bunch of guys around me that are helping me out until I get my truck back. I will get the truck back tuesday afternoon or wednesday morning.


Feels like a year I bet.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

sorry to hear about that


BB would be the man to ask ?


----------



## bigearl (Jun 11, 2007)

elite1msmith;699013 said:


> sorry to hear about that
> 
> BB would be the man to ask ?


Thanks It is mthe firdt time that something has brake on me in the winter and of course there is snow in the forecast everyday till wednesday


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

bigearl;699098 said:


> Thanks It is mthe firdt time that something has brake on me in the winter and of course there is snow in the forecast everyday till wednesday


sounds like my whole winter so fare


----------



## Upper5percent (Dec 28, 2008)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;698931 said:


> Gasser with 6L90 or whatever? I've heard of a few that where smoking the converters. One was is a buddys Denalli and the other 2 were in pickups


A very common low-cost repair is the '94 and newer GMC and Chevrolet trucks. The symptoms include a loss of torque converter lockup and may be noticed as over-revving when on the highway. If scanned, a code #1870 is usually present. The problem with the Chevy truck is not in the electronics but in the transmission control mechanism, known as the valve body. It is a hydraulic problem. The affected components can be replaced without removing the transmission.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

I had one go last summer in a 03 2500HD gasser i was driving. Stopped at a red light with the mowing trailer light turned green hit the gas and BANG. This truck had about 50,000 miles.


----------



## bigearl (Jun 11, 2007)

OK I just got off the phone with the extended warranty company. They are telling me that because I added on to the truck ( dump box,plow , salter and the lettering on the side of the truck ) I know the f-ing lettering . that my transmission isnt covered.:realmad: Ok I would understand if it was a 1/2 ton but is not it is a 1 ton work truck with the plow prep package. So I payed for the extended warranty that has less meaning than the paper hanging in the bathroom. :redbounce So now I have to pay to replace the tranny. Who do I be mad at: myself for not getting out my microscope and reading the fine print, or the dealership for selling me a worthless warranty when they knew full well what the hell I did for a living. When I pulled into the gd dealership withe my old truck towing my stumpmachine. Sorry for the rant and bad sentence structure. I am PISSED and feel like choking the sob that sold me that pos warranty.:yow!:


----------



## grasmancolumbus (Mar 4, 2008)

My 2001 Chevy 3500 Tranny went out last year in the biggest snow storm we've had hear in years, only had about 70000 miles on it .


----------



## bigearl (Jun 11, 2007)

here is another kick in the tenders the brand new trans is BACKORDERED in pa and have to ship it out of FLA. I love stress I really do :yow!:


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

hey , do you not have a rebuild shop? id hate to wait for a back order


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

bigearl;703172 said:


> OK I just got off the phone with the extended warranty company. They are telling me that because I added on to the truck ( dump box,plow , salter and the lettering on the side of the truck ) I know the f-ing lettering . that my transmission isnt covered.:realmad: Ok I would understand if it was a 1/2 ton but is not it is a 1 ton work truck with the plow prep package. So I payed for the extended warranty that has less meaning than the paper hanging in the bathroom. :redbounce So now I have to pay to replace the tranny. Who do I be mad at: myself for not getting out my microscope and reading the fine print, or the dealership for selling me a worthless warranty when they knew full well what the hell I did for a living. When I pulled into the gd dealership withe my old truck towing my stumpmachine. Sorry for the rant and bad sentence structure. I am PISSED and feel like choking the sob that sold me that pos warranty.:yow!:


Hey , hmmm, seems i have told like 100s of ppl on this site, that exact same information.... so for all those that say i have a warrenty of any kind, and you HAVE A SNOW PLOW...... here is the proff .....and iv done it with all 3 big truck manufac.... even just the basic 35k warrenty

Earl, If you call another dealership, they might cover it... im really not sure... But i have heard about guys that get turned down at one place and go to the next with no problem. in addition, that they sold you a warrenty knowing the intetions of your use, and had a snow plow prep package on it.... that if they dont cover it , they can hear from your attorny. 
unlesss it SPECFICLY SATES IN THE EXT WARRENTY, no snow plows...lettering....


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

Which warranty company?


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

Also is it a diesel or gasser. When was it purchased? GM went to the 100,000 mile powertrain in late 06.


----------



## gene gls (Dec 24, 1999)

bigearl;698915 said:


> The transmission in my 06 3500 with 59000 miles on it has been cooked.:yow!: Has anyone else had this problem with there chevy's? I guess I dont understand why a transmission with less than 60 thousand on it has burnt up the trans. I am not knocking the product I just dont understand, probably because I now have to scramble during the the busiest winter in a long time. Just looking for guidance to see if this has happened to anyone else?


Does the truck have the proper size tranny cooler for plowing?


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

I am pretty sure all of ours have been covered under warrenty all have plows and company lettering. Try another chevy dealer. Unless they already have your truck all torn apart.


----------



## jgoetter1 (Feb 23, 2007)

I feel your frustration. I know how you feel. Nothing is reliable. I've learned you can never have enough trucks at the ready. I wish you good luck with this tough situation.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

I saw one that someone posted the other day either on here or on Lawnsite and it was stuck in 2nd gear with unkown mileage?!?


----------



## bigearl (Jun 11, 2007)

Well I think than extended warranty company name is Auto select. And I would take it to another shop but the truck is in the air with no tranny in it so I am kinda stuck


----------



## ChevKid03 (Dec 23, 2007)

bigearl;704170 said:


> Well I think than extended warranty company name is Auto select. And I would take it to another shop but the truck is in the air with no tranny in it so I am kinda stuck


Earl... I would do this... Instead of you getting a bone stock tranny sent to you from Florida... I would take your (burnt) tranny to a good, reputable, transmission shop to have it rebuilt. Tell them that you want it "built" as you plow/tow with it constantly. 1st thing is first... get your tranny fixed so you can take care of your business... 2nd, get on the phone with your dealer and salesman that sold you the truck... As mad as you are, keep your cool... screaming and attitude will get you no where... Explain your situation and tell them CALMLY that you bought a "snow-plow prep" truck so the fact that it has had a plow on it is pointless and that your dump body has NOTHING to do with your transmission... If you overloaded it, your suspension would be toast... keep in mind you could have NO dump body and tow trailers left and right that were WAY over limit for that truck and if you burnt the tranny the warranty company would have nothing to point the finger at.. They are looking for the early way out here. STAY TOUGH WITH THEM!!! Goodluck.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

bigearl;704170 said:


> Well I think than extended warranty company name is Auto select. And I would take it to another shop but the truck is in the air with no tranny in it so I am kinda stuck


Another shop will be the same deal because it will be the same adjuster. Aftermarket extended warranty is worth nothing on a commercial truck and I feel bad for you Earl but I knew this was going to happen when we talked before and that's why I warned you. IMO you should get your money back for the warranty because it was sold to you under false pretences.


----------



## bigearl (Jun 11, 2007)

I am in the process of getting the $ back from the warranty. Well the wife is trying to get it back, she is much more diplomatic than I am. Besides If I dont get the $ back I'm sure the full page ad in the local paper will work ( just an idea I have been kicking around )


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

That lettering will get you all the time....


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

chev kid is right on the rebuild, if you have a GOOD shop, they will built it better, to your specs. extra clutchplates..i dunno, lots of stuff


----------



## bigearl (Jun 11, 2007)

Getting it back today around 2 xysport And it is only going to cost $2870.27 so I guess it aint too bad It is a new gm transmission with a 5 yr 100k mile warr. It is a gm warrnaty no an extended warranty they tols me it will be covered if any thing happens again. I will keep you posted. 
Thanks for Listening 
Jason Earl
Big Earl's Stump Removal 
Oneida NY

Ps I learned a lesson : Never trust a car dealer!


----------



## KSikkema (Oct 7, 2008)

"never trust a car salesman"

why? are they dishonest?!


----------



## snow7899 (Jan 22, 2005)

We have an 02 3500 2wd just lost reverse. I just love repairs.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

how did this work out


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

bigearl;705655 said:


> Getting it back today around 2 xysport And it is only going to cost $2870.27 so I guess it aint too bad It is a new gm transmission with a 5 yr 100k mile warr. It is a gm warrnaty no an extended warranty they tols me it will be covered if any thing happens again. I will keep you posted.
> Thanks for Listening
> Jason Earl
> Big Earl's Stump Removal
> ...


Did you take your truck to a GM dealership for the tranny?


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

If it was sold to you with a plow prep package the company will cover repairs related to plowing, such as burnt out trannys. The big threes idea of a plow prep package is a HD alternator and some skid plates. However gear ratio is crucial to long life of your tranny. If its to high and your loaded up with plow and sander youre cruisin for a bruisin.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

I have a 2007 classic body style 2500 with 24,600 miles on it in the shop as we speak. It is getting its second transmisson put in it. We also have a 2005 2500 with 52,000 its on its second tranny also.


----------

